# RIO DE JANEIRO | Complexo Porto Atlântico | 120m | 88m | 72m | 60m x 3 | U/C



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Location: Port Zone, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil 
Type: Office, hotels, retail and food court
Construction start: 2013





































































































Source

*
New complex for the Port Area (in revitalization):

4 corporate towers with slabs of 2.000m²;
1 tower with comercial space;
2 hotels – IBIS and NOVOTEL;
34 shops in the food court.*

*Video*:






:cheers:


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry but the gorgeous city of Rio deserves much better than these square & tasteless buildings...


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

^^

The tower's design isn't the best thing about this project. The Port Region of Rio is a degraded area that will be reintegrate into the city, and this project is one of the first to be lauched as part of this revitalization.

Many towers and buildings complexes will be lauched with better arquitecture in the future.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope so Brazuca Surfer . To be continued then...

ps: o seu avatar é muito lindo! Ate logo!:wave:


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

^^

Merci, mon ami! :hug:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks kind of boring.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very mature yet modern designs! Great work


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

*Better renders:*


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

^^​


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

*Sales stand being built (october, 2012):*



















*Taken by Vinicius*


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

this project is a great initiative to regentrify this whole area, great, but I still think that they could build it differently. In Brazil they like to build everything sq it is so boriing! It will look good though.


----------



## adonders (Jul 13, 2013)

I love this project, it's like a big open mall with office towers.


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

This complex is *U/C:*

*November 2014*



Rio atrato said:


> *Obras*


*April 2015*



morioli said:


> *Parte II*
> 
> Porto Atântico - Odebrecht by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

¡Good project!


----------

